# lookin for eheim impeller?



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

any one know where i can get a new impeller for eheims? 

or can i ask if anyone knows if the impellers are covered under warranty 1 of the fins just broke off one day and i saw the piece in the tank.


----------



## Rogue9 (Apr 21, 2010)

what are u looking for. I have 2213 impeller. 2 of them. one just impellor, one the complete kit, shaft, bushings etc.


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I've gotten eheim parts from IPU before. (when they were Big Al's)


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Grant (IPU) is still very successful at sourcing Eheim products. Find the part number here and ask him to bring in that part number.

Good luck on the hunt.

Stuart


----------



## jay (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys i will try ipu

rogue9 its a different model # thanks

but before i try ipu Does any one know if it is covered under *Warranty?*


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Jay,
The impeller is not covered under warranty generally. On the rare instance that the magnet cracks or something obscure perhaps but surely not the blades. Something usually has to have gotten up inside the impeller housing in order for that to happen. It is the only moving part in the unit so it is considered a wear and tear item.
What size Eheim?


----------

